# Lost ABC Story of 20th Century Music Radio Show (ABC Radio Classic Illegal Harmonies)



## doerrtim (8 mo ago)

Some number of years ago, there was a what might be called a podcast about the history of 20th century music. It was published by ABC (Australian Broadcasting Company) and contained a number of episodes. I remember the first began at the end of the romantic period with Mahler and Wagner and moved into people like Satie, Charles Ives, etc. I remember the program specifically mentions the concert at which Ives lashed out at the audience about standing up and taking in the strong masculine music with their ears. There was a heavy focus on Schönberg. The episode mentions a piece of his, String Quartet no. 2 opus 10, where the vocalist sings, "Ich fühle luft von anderem planeten" (_I can feel air from another planet_) which the narrator commented heralded the coming of a new musical paradigm.

I was at the Berlin Philharmonic last week where some Stravinsky was played and this dredged up the memory of this program. It was originally released for free online at their website and I remember that the first episode at least was quite good, but I cannot find it anywhere now. If anybody has any idea where I can find it online or has saved files of it, please let me know. I would very much like to share it with the person whom I attended the concert with. Thanks for your time everyone!


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

I can't help but I would be interested.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## doerrtim (8 mo ago)

Luchesi said:


> I can't help but I would be interested.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks for the welcome. Happy to be here! If I find anything elsewhere I'll let you know.


----------



## doerrtim (8 mo ago)

doerrtim said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Happy to be here! If I find anything elsewhere I'll let you know.


It was called Illegal Harmonies. A book version is available by Andrew Ford. From a review of the book by Bruce Elder, Sydney Morning Herald: "The original 10-part radio series that has since its completion been broadcast several times on ABC Classic FM and ABC Radio National: _Illegal Harmonies _is regarded by many as one of the finest programs produced by ABC Radio in the past decade."

The search continues...


----------

